# Starting problems.... Solenoid or starter?



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

ok i just got my bike running from a previous prob and now it wont start. Wen i try to start it i hear the solenoid click but nothing else happens. I already tried to jump the + and - on the solenoid with a screwdriver but nothing happens it just sparks. It kinda sounds like the starter clicks but doesn't turn over. Isn't it supposed to turn over if you jump them together. Does this mean my starter has crapped out on me? Anything that i could check to see if it is my starter 100%.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

check ya leads on ya starter make sure they are tight. i ran into this problem 3 days agao. also if they are back them off tighten them back again and try again and if still no work then solenoid out


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

checked the lead to the starter and solenoid but still nothing. The solenoid just clicks.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree, sounds like your relay just crapped out. My 08 brute starter relay randomly clicked for about a year before finally going out. I replaced it with one I found on ebay for a little over $20 and have had zero issues out of it. The one I bought had wire already connected to it and I just clipped the stock connector off my wire harness and installed male/female shielded connectors on the relay and harness so I could still take it off if needed. You can kinda see it in this pic....i also heat shrinked the wires around the ends of my connectors to help keep them sealed up and corrosion free. And I'm sure you can tell the fuse box has been deleted as well and replaced with sealed waterproof fuse holders I found online.....just got tired of the issues I had from it getting packed with mud every ride.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Hay that's nice work Filthy...and fully water proof. Nice!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks nmk....thats what I was going for when I did it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea good work! I might have to steal that idea. Well, I guess im going to get a solenoid. Ill post up my results. One more question.... Could the starter be froze up? When I jump the solenoid it makes the starter click but not turn over.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I havnt run into that issue yet to be able to answer your question, but I can tell you that starter is very easy to take off, so if it were me i'd throw it on the work bench and hook some juice to it and see what happens.
And definitely feel free to use the idea, I feel it's a must if you mud/water ride. The sealed connectors can be found on ebay. Search either waterproof fuse holder or sealed fuse holder (i forget which one) and a pack of 10 was close to $20 but well worth it.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

ok cool man,Ill post up some updates in a couple days. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

Starter Relay Solenoid Kawasaki KVF750 KVF750B Brute Force 2006 2007 2008 2009 | eBay
Will this work? Is it like a brand new universal replacement?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

No good. That fits the 650 sra. You'll need a round one....and your wanting the one that has wires attached

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Having a hard time copying the link on my phone, but if you get on ebay search this number: 330617842326 ....thats the item number for the same relay as I have, and its the same seller. Description lists it as "hm5 Kawasaki Starter Relay" ....hope this helps.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

No prob. If you can't figure out how to wire it up let me know and I'll look at mine.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------

